# programar en assembler



## totetronico (Oct 30, 2005)

hola a todos , soy estuduante de ing electronica

alguno podria ayudarme sobre como desplegar el directorio del disco duro asi como en dos con el comando dir..

esto en assembler claro
creo que con la int 21h/4fh pero no he podido !!
por fa espero su pronto respuesta

muchas gracias


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 30, 2005)

Hola Totetrónico,

La respuesta depende de que microprocesador estés hablando y de que assembler pues depende de los macros que pueda utilizar la versión. El MP supongo que es intel (x86).

Tu pregunta es bastante offtopic y sería muy larga de responder. Creo que en un foro de programación calzaría muy bien y obtendrías una respuesta más rápida.

Por los momentos fíjate en estos ejemplo, espero te sirvan:

http://www.programmersheaven.com/zone5/cat469/24777.htm

http://www.programmersheaven.com/zone5/cat469/22037.htm

http://www.programmersheaven.com/zone5/cat469/1396.htm

Sino, busca aquí a ver que encuentras:

http://www.programmersheaven.com/zone5/index.htm

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## daniela lopez (May 1, 2009)

hola a todos soy estudiante de electonica industrial y estoy empezando a ver programacion en asembler, nos piden hacer el siguente ejercicio .	Prender y apagar un indicador luminoso de manera conmutable, a través de dos pulsadores de mando. si alguien me puede ayudar le agradeceria gracias chaoooooooooo


----------

